# Need quick answer - lbs. of meat per cu. inch in freezer



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

One of my farmer co-workers just called me today and said a steer they had butchered is ready to be cut tomorrow. Someone backed out of a lot of it and I can buy as much as I want for a really good price. I have to tell him in the morning how many lbs. I want and what cuts.

Soooooo, I want to get as much as I can without buying another freezer. The chest freezer I have is only 7 cubic feet. Anyone have any idea how many lbs. of roasts and steaks fit in a chest freezer by cubic foot? I took a quick look at Lowe's this evening and they have 7, 9 and 15 cubic feet freezers. How much freezer do you need for 100 lbs.? 200? More? Some of you butcher cows and steers. Someone must have a ballpark idea.

Side question: It's coming on winter and I've read that it's not good to keep your freezer out in the barn. I can't remember why. If I bought a freezer I would pretty much have to move it out there.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## PastTense (Mar 22, 2010)

"A rule of thumb is one cubic foot of freezer space for each 35-40 pounds of cut and wrapped meat. Allow slightly more space when the meat is packaged in odd shapes."

Read this:
http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-2059/F-3401web.pdf


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks! I found out about the freezer in the barn. Not happening...


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Is is a manual defrost or a frost free. I thought it was only the frost free you could not have in a carport, barn etc... because of burning out the motor.


----------

